# My First Pocket Watch



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

I was really impressed by reading some threads here so I decided I had to try a pocket watch.

I am probably the first in my family to own one since my Granddad who I do remember vaguely wearing one 40 years ago!

Anyway it was a bit of an impulse purchase off that well known auction site but as luck would have it it runs strongly and keeps really good time, only down side is that the tick is so very LOUD!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a mechanical timepiece. They always tick loud. I once had a mechanical mantle-clock that you could hear all over the house. When my watchmaker gave me back my railroad Ball pocketwatch, he said I shouldn't run it too often. It would wake up the neighbours!! Hahaha!!


----------

